# Amazon sucks !



## phinds (May 30, 2020)

Ordered some "pure cornstarch" baby powder through Amazon, got a completely different kind and not only would they not allow a refund, they would not allow me to complain about it in a review. I read their guidelines and as far as I can tell, I did not violate any of them. They just don't want to fess up.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 30, 2020)

That's a different result from Amazon, they usually take anything back.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13 (May 30, 2020)

I always say its defective. then i have no problems with returns anymore....

Reactions: Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 30, 2020)

Amazon is not what it used to be. Chuck


----------



## phinds (May 30, 2020)

The only message I was ever able to get was "not returnable". They did not even give me a chance to say it was defective or the wrong product or anything else. Just "not returnable". I have returned numerous things over the years w/ never a hint of a problem in doing so. Seems they are changing.


----------



## Karl_TN (May 30, 2020)

phinds said:


> Ordered some "pure cornstarch" baby powder through Amazon, got a completely different kind and not only would they not allow a refund, they would not allow me to complain about it in a review. I read their guidelines and as far as I can tell, I did not violate any of them. They just don't want to fess up.
> View attachment 188020



Were you reviewing the actual product itself or reviewing the shipper (Amazon?) who packed the wrong product? Personally I wish Amazon did more to keep those two type of reviews separate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (May 30, 2020)

In addition to Karl's question - did you order the item from Amazon itself or from a third party selling through Amazon? Makes a big difference.

I've had to deal with Amazon's customer service on a number of occasions. Every issue I've had has been resolved. Maybe try reaching out to them through a contact form and bringing your issue to light.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## phinds (May 30, 2020)

Karl_TN said:


> Were you reviewing the actual product itself or reviewing the shipper (Amazon?) who packed the wrong product? Personally I wish Amazon did more to keep those two type of reviews separate.


Amazon and vendor. Same result both times.


----------



## phinds (May 30, 2020)

Sprung said:


> Maybe try reaching out to them through a contact form and bringing your issue to light.


Haven't seen that option. How do you surface it?


----------



## Sprung (May 30, 2020)

phinds said:


> Haven't seen that option. How do you surface it?



https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/contact-us


----------



## phinds (May 30, 2020)

Sprung said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/contact-us


Helpful. Thanks. I got someone on on-line chat to say they would contact the seller & have them to get back to me


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 30, 2020)

Call them and talk to a human. They will take it back. About two years ago I bought a wifi extender for my house. I knew it was made in China. When I hooked it up, I monitored it working on my computer and could see that it was trying to connect to a server in China thru my wifi. I have no doubt it was trying to dump my computer content onto a Chinese server. Was amazed that they didn't try to disguise it better than they did. I immediately disconnected it. I gave the customer service guy a product performance review over the phone and he expressed shock and said they would investigate. But when I tried to post a review telling people about it, Amazon dumped it. Conspiracy? Sure seems so. People, watch carefully when you buy any product to use on your computer that was made in the PRC. It's just like today's debate on 5G and Chinese attempt to monopolize it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (May 30, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Call them and talk to a human. They will take it back. About two years ago I bought a wifi extender for my house. I knew it was made in China. When I hooked it up, I monitored it working on my computer and could see that it was trying to connect to a server in China thru my wifi. I have no doubt it was trying to dump my computer content onto a Chinese server. Was amazed that they didn't try to disguise it better than they did. I immediately disconnected it. I gave the customer service guy a product performance review over the phone and he expressed shock and said they would investigate. But when I tried to post a review telling people about it, Amazon dumped it. Conspiracy? Sure seems so. People, watch carefully when you buy any product to use on your computer that was made in the PRC. It's just like today's debate on 5G and Chinese attempt to monopolize it.


Seriously, you should write your congressman about that, or call his/her office. That kind of thing is under review by congress & the administration right now, according to what I've read, and input like yours would be helpful, I would think, both concerning Amazon's not allowing criticism of Chinese spyware and the spyware itself. You shouldn't just let this slide even if it was some time ago.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 30, 2020)

I did but our rep is like a black hole. Everything I send her never gets a response. Look her up, her name is Chrissy Houlahan, a totally worthless rep. I've written almost a dozen emails and letters to her and all I get is a form letter thanking me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## phinds (May 30, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I did but our rep is like a black hole. Everything I send her never gets a response. Look her up, her name is Chrissy Houlahan, a totally worthless rep. I've written almost a dozen emails and letters to her and all I get is a form letter thanking me.


Good move but a step too low. Go to one of the senators from your state.


----------



## phinds (May 30, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Call them and talk to a human.


Chat lady asked that I give the seller 2 days to reply to me, THEN get back to Amazon if no satisfaction, so I'll give them a couple of days.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

